# Gamming Rig 80k Excluding GPU



## macho84 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello its my friend Gaming Rig i am posting for you as you guys helped a lot. Though we initially struggled a lot to get this up and running. But you guys really did to cross those tough times. here you go.


Before Assembling Pics

CPU COOLER NOCTUA D14
*www.megapix.com/?p=JQAFBN976.jpg

GLACIAL TECH 950 WATTS MODULAR PSU
*www.megapix.com/?p=CCUJMIFR6.jpg

GSKILL 17800 8GB DDR3 2133 MHZ
*www.megapix.com/?p=LMRB1JRM6.jpg

SEGATE 2TB SATA 6GBS HDD
*www.megapix.com/?p=48CLCSOB6.jpg

ASUS MAXIMUM GENE-Z MATX
*www.megapix.com/?p=DM6UIRJ76.jpg

NZXT SENETRY 2 FAN CONTROLLER
*www.megapix.com/?p=P1PK34FN6.jpg

INTEL CORE I7 
*www.megapix.com/?p=HGLCLFHU6.jpg

COOLER MASTER MEGA FLOW 200MM FAN SIDE PANEL FAN FOR CM HAF X CASE

*www.megapix.com/?p=N0SUP7TB6.jpg

COOLER MASTER HAF X 

SIDE VIEW
*www.megapix.com/?p=UBLVJNL36.jpg

*www.megapix.com/?p=6G74FJSB6.jpg


FRONT VIEW
*www.megapix.com/?p=C3ROB84S6.jpg


ALL IN ONE VIEW

*www.megapix.com/?p=CVN8GNWJ6.jpg

*www.megapix.com/?p=VGACHZCJ6.jpg


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 19, 2011)

hey cool pics !!
it seems everyone is in a buying frenzy !!
congrats on your purchase bro....
everything looks pretty solid..
do post the pics after assembly....


----------



## ashintomson (Nov 20, 2011)

another glacialtech in d club  congratz ...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 20, 2011)

Too tiny a mobo for my tastes, especially in a case that big 

But good choices man.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 20, 2011)

Great purchase!!!!
It would be great if you post the individual prices of the components. Actually it would keep us updated about the latest 'market' prices of all components.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase dude ... post the prices ... 4 hw much did u get the cooler ????

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------

